# Do you use a kisser button or?



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Ok, been shooting recurve and longbow for years now. Picked up a fingers bow last fall to play with... bought another a few months ago. Never really tried much with them, but now starting to get into it. I have a very high anchor with my recurve, that does not work for FSL, sight clearance issues, so I moved my anchor for the compound down below my chin. Now understand this is pretty foreign territory looking through a peep again... but my question is does anyone use a kisser button, or a tie on the string as a 2nd or 3rd locater? My anchor is locked under my jaw with the web between my thumb and index at the corner of my jaw, nose touches the string. However, it feels like my nose can realistically move up or down a bit and throw off my aim. I am thinking of putting a tie on the string where my nose should go each shot... any ideas or recommendations is welcome.


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

I shoot a peep and a slider sight but not a kisser, been shooting like this for a long time. I use a split 3 finger draw with my index finger at the corner of my mouth and the tip of my nose right on the string. I dont use any kind of locator for that but if it helps you then I would try it. I suppose moving your nose slightly would throw off your shot a bit, mine just seems to find its spot. The round housing on my sight aperature helps greatly in this matter. I drilled my peep out to match the OD of the sight housing, now its so easy to line everything up. My shooting style may seem a little odd to some but it's what I've come up with over the years, I can be very consistant and accurate with it. Good luck with your compounds.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

I think I am going to try it just to add confidence. thanks.


----------



## jnordwell (Nov 12, 2011)

i am new to the world of finger shooting. so take it for way it is. i use a kisser and a peep with a slider sight. i put the string on my tip of my nose and the kisser on the front of my lips. seems to be working well for me.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

rsarns said:


> Ok, been shooting recurve and longbow for years now. Picked up a fingers bow last fall to play with... bought another a few months ago. Never really tried much with them, but now starting to get into it. I have a very high anchor with my recurve, that does not work for FSL, sight clearance issues, so I moved my anchor for the compound down below my chin. Now understand this is pretty foreign territory looking through a peep again... but my question is does anyone use a kisser button, or a tie on the string as a 2nd or 3rd locater? My anchor is locked under my jaw with the web between my thumb and index at the corner of my jaw, nose touches the string. However, it feels like my nose can realistically move up or down a bit and throw off my aim. I am thinking of putting a tie on the string where my nose should go each shot... any ideas or recommendations is welcome.


Rick, I have used an Eliminator button for a kisser, it worked well, and some folks use a bit of serving on the string, to touch reference their nose to, they call it a "Snotter"....Kinda crude, I know, but thats what some folks call it.....When shooting sights, I also anchor under my chin, and back a bit, basically straight south of the corner of my mouth... this anchor works the best for Me...it is a bit picky on draw length, because if the draw length is just a bit too long, I get contact issues with the side of my chin, but it seems that my alignment is better, and cleaner release is better with the anchor a bit farther back ...Sooo....It's a trade-off, I reckon....It seems that establishing an exact draw length, and anchor point that allows for excellent repeatability and accuracy is something that takes time and experimentation....String angle differences from bow to bow change all this up a bit for me also...I hope that this helps Ya out.......Take care!......Jim


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

I shoot barebow with my compounds and currently shoot split finger and drop off the ring finger at anchor. This is purely a function of the bow and how much finger pinch I get. My bow for now is an Oneida Stealth and this method works well with that bow. Previously I've shot 3 under with my old Pro Vantage and due to the A-A had no pinch at all. I like to anchor with my middle finger in the corner of my mouth with the V of my thumb and forefinger behind my jaw. With the top of my thumb touching my ear lobe.It all just fits nicely like that. My nose does touch the string for another point of reference and I do not use a kisser. One thing I do to make sure everything is lined up since I have no peep is to check the string as part of my shot cycle and make sure it it lined up with the same spot on the riser each time. at present I am only shooting 3-D out to 40 yards with this anchor. If I go back to field I will probably have to switch to a lower anchor but for now it works fine. Good luck.
Bill.


----------

